# CF in AFG 2014:  Countdown to the end



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2013)

This from the CF/DND Info-machine:


> Today marks the beginning of the last 100 days of the Canadian military mission in Afghanistan.  After more than 12 years, the largest deployment of Canadian Armed Forces personnel since the Second World War will draw to a close on March 31, 2014.
> 
> “Canadians should be proud of their tremendous contributions in Afghanistan,” said the Hon. Rob Nicholson, Minister of National Defence. “In support of the Afghan government, our whole-of-government partners, and our international allies, the Department of National Defence and the Canadian Armed Forces are making a difference in the lives of the Afghan people while contributing to international peace and security.”
> 
> “Canadian Armed Forces members will leave Afghanistan confident that they helped Afghans to reclaim their country from terrorism, and helped them to provide for their own security,” said General Tom Lawson, Chief of the Defence Staff. “The last chapter of our mission in Afghanistan is not yet written, and it will not be for us to write. That task will fall to the Afghans themselves. We will look back on our contributions and achievements with pride – hard earned and dearly paid. We will hold our heads high.” ....


More at link


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Dec 2013)

To those over there, Merry Christmas, and may you all come home safe and sound.   :christmas happy:


----------



## McG (22 Jan 2014)

> * Latest Edmonton-based soldiers return after months in war-weary Afghanistan *
> Nicole Bergot, Edmonton Sun
> 20 January 2014
> 
> ...


http://www.edmontonsun.com/2014/01/20/latest-edmonton-based-soldiers-to-be-back-monday-night-after-months-in-war-weary-afghanistan



> *Manitoba Soldiers Return from Afghanistan*
> CTV Winnipeg
> 21 January 2014
> 
> ...


http://winnipeg.ctvnews.ca/manitoba-soldiers-return-home-from-afghanistan-1.1648809


… and more: http://www.intelligencer.ca/2014/01/20/troops-return-home
http://globalnews.ca/news/1095856/canadian-soldiers-return-to-17-wing/


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Jan 2014)

Welcome Home.  I'll be glad when you're all back home safe.


----------



## McG (17 Feb 2014)

> * [Alberta] Provincial flags to be lowered in March to mark end of Afghan mission*
> Edmonton Journal
> 16 February 2014
> 
> ...


http://www.edmontonjournal.com/news/edmonton/Provincial+flags+lowered+March+mark+Afghan+mission/9514525/story.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Mar 2014)

> Canada's top soldier in Afghanistan is getting ready to pack things up and end the Canadian military presence in the battle-scarred country.
> 
> Maj.-Gen. Dean Milner says when Canadians lower the flag next week and pack up their gear, they'll leave behind an Afghanistan that's "absolutely, completely different" than when Canadian soldiers first arrived in 2001.
> 
> ...


_Toronto Sun_, 7 Mar 14


----------



## FAL (12 Mar 2014)

That "eight million children in school" part really got me. I am wondering how many (more than ever?) are girls.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Mar 2014)

The Canadian Army hauls down the flag in Afghanistan for the last time in Kabul on Wednesday March 12, 2014. THE CANADIAN PRESS/Murray Brewster​


> The Canadian army has hauled down the flag in Afghanistan.
> 
> An understated ceremony, held under sunny skies and heavy guard, at NATO headquarters in Kabul brought to an end just over a dozen years of military involvement in the war-wasted nation.
> 
> ...


The Canadian Press, 12 Mar 14


----------



## George Wallace (12 Mar 2014)

FAL said:
			
		

> That "eight million children in school" part really got me. I am wondering how many (more than ever?) are girls.



I don't wonder how many are girls.  I wonder how long after we leave will it take for all the schools to disappear.  Historically, the schools have been dismantled minutes before the last vehicle has left town.  We have seen it in Eretria, Rwanda, Somalia, and many other locations around the world where we have sent CAF members who have spent resources to build schools and other improvements for the locals.  It will not take long for the same to happen in Afghanistan.  It takes generations to affect long lasting change.  Afghanistan will revert back to its barbaric ways soon after all international troops and support leave.  All the progressive Afghans who existed in the 1970's or earlier, have long gone.


----------



## Edward Campbell (12 Mar 2014)

The _barbarism_ is not innate nor is it 'normal' for Afghanistan or Somalia or anywhere else, for that matter.

It is an imposed and a cultural artifact.

There are very, very few _natural savages_, there probably never were. But there are a few and some of them gravitate to high office in some societies: those with only a few, weak _liberal_ cultural values. Some of the highly _illiberal_ 'values,' like treating women and property, in fact like treating any human being as property, are very attractive to some people, often to enough people to make the _savages_ powerful. There is a famous picture showing young Afghan women, about 40 years ago, walking down the street, looking like women in say Beirut or Toronto - no veils, no chadors, just short skirts and 'normal' Western dresses.  Someone pointed out that the change isn't _religious_, it is all about a change in cultural values. Forty years ago the people in Afghanistan were, broadly and generally, pro-Western; they admired the West; they wanted to be more and more like us. Then the 'leadership' changed and the new leaders imposed new 'values' ... and chadors.


----------



## Infantryman2b (12 Mar 2014)

I disagree with that statement E.R Campbell. Humans are naturally barbaric, good society and orderly civilization are the imposed and cultural artifacts. Lets not forget it took thousands of years for western society to value life and rights the way we do now. Its up to the people of any nation to step up and join the 1st world.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Mar 2014)

Infantryman2b said:
			
		

> Humans are naturally barbaric, good society and orderly civilization are the imposed and cultural artifacts. Lets not forget it took thousands of years for western society to value life and rights the way we do now. Its up to the people of any nation to step up and join the 1st world.


True, but if you're trying to solve a problem, you have to know _which_ problem you're trying to solve.  As some have pointed out in such cases, is it a _religious_ issue or a _cultural_ issue?


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Mar 2014)

Bumped with this from the PM's Info-machine:


> Prime Minister Stephen Harper today issued the following statement to mark the lowering of the Canadian Flag by the Canadian Armed Forces in Afghanistan:
> 
> “Today, the Canadian Flag was lowered at NATO’s International Security Assistance Force headquarters in Kabul for the last time. Since 2001, Canada has deployed its largest military contingent in generations to the region, and now our mission in Afghanistan draws to a close.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Mar 2014)

I would like to add my appreciation for the commitment and sacrifice made by Canada and her armed forces to the Global War on Terror.


----------



## V_I_Lenin (18 Mar 2014)

Viewing the troops return on CBC this morning, it was nice to see more-or-less respectful coverage of the event. Wish I could say the same about CTV's reporter Bubbles Whats-her-names' grilling of General Milner, though. Even my decidedly non-military spouse had a few choice words about the propriety of asking the usual "Was it worth it?" questions at this event...

Great interview with Sgt Tim M., even if his boys seemed to be unwilling participants! Can't believe it's been 14 years since ROTO 0 in Kandahar...


----------



## Armymedic (18 Mar 2014)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I would like to add my appreciation for the commitment and sacrifice continuing to be made by Canada and her armed forces to the Global War on Terror.



FTFY. 

Afghanistan may be done, but our military continues to provide contributions around the world.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Mar 2014)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> FTFY.
> 
> Afghanistan may be done, but our military continues to provide contributions around the world.



I don't think my comment requires an amendment.I am appreciative for Canada's contribution and sacrifice in the GWOT.While OEF is winding down, the GWOT is a continuing effort.


----------



## little jim (19 Mar 2014)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> FTFY.
> 
> Afghanistan may be done, but our military continues to provide contributions around the world.



Lets not forget there are still Canadians serving in exchange positions in Afghanistan.  BGen Erye who is on exchange with XVIII Abn Corps took over from Mgen Milner as the Comd NTM-A and just started his year long deployment and there are several MPEPs deployed into RC(E) with 10th MTN.  These are just the positions I know of.  I am sure there are others be it pilots or engineers with the Brits or dudes with the ADF.  

Nothing sucks more than totally being forgotten while deployed.


----------



## Jed (19 Mar 2014)

little jim said:
			
		

> Lets not forget there are still Canadians serving in exchange positions in Afghanistan.  BGen Erye who is on exchange with XVIII Abn Corps took over from Mgen Milner as the Comd NTM-A and just started his year long deployment and there are several MPEPs deployed into RC(E) with 10th MTN.  These are just the positions I know of.  I am sure there are others be it pilots or engineers with the Brits or dudes with the ADF.
> 
> Nothing sucks more than totally being forgotten while deployed.



You've got that right.


----------



## Journeyman (19 Mar 2014)

little jim said:
			
		

> Nothing sucks more than totally being forgotten while deployed.


_Au contraire._  I was one of four Canadians in UNFICYP after the Canadian Bn had been withdrawn.  I gruelling year of rugby, Guinness, sun-tanning....and NO Staff Annoyance Visits.
It was awesome.

And where I was in Afghanistan wasn't on the NDHQ tourism itinerary.  
That was awesome too.
      :nod:


----------



## Jed (19 Mar 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> _Au contraire._  I was one of four Canadians in UNFICYP after the Canadian Bn had been withdrawn.  I gruelling year of rugby, Guinness, sun-tanning....and NO Staff Annoyance Visits.
> It was awesome.
> 
> And where I was in Afghanistan wasn't on the NDHQ tourism itinerary.
> ...



Sometimes the stars align.  ;D


----------



## dimsum (19 Mar 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And where I was in Afghanistan wasn't on the NDHQ tourism itinerary.
> That was awesome too.
> :nod:



Yep, except when they forget we're there and scale back the Hardship/Risk Allowance, while the threat hasn't changed in years.


----------



## Jungle (19 Mar 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And where I was in Afghanistan wasn't on the NDHQ tourism itinerary.
> That was awesome too.
> :nod:



Yeah !! That was a good go...  8)


----------



## Journeyman (19 Mar 2014)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Yeah !! That was a good go...  8)


Shhhh....it was hell!  Hell, I tell you!


----------

